# r.i.p chilli



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i booked a horse for my lesson tomorrow. his name was chilli, he was a 17hh something irish draught or ID cross i'm not sure. he was bright chestnut and awesome in every way.
i just got a text off a friend telling me i won't be riding him again. he was put down earlier in the week due to a tumor.

r.i.p chilli


----------



## sam c (Jan 7, 2008)

r.i.p chilli


----------



## Charmed_27 (Dec 8, 2007)

*R I P Chilli*

R I P Chilli Sorry to hear about your loss mate


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Chilli


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

r.i.p chilli xx


----------



## GeckoLover (Dec 2, 2007)

Rip


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

rip chilli


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

aww, R.I.P Chilli


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

awwwwww so sad


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry


----------

